# Rocky got into a bag of raisins...



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We didn't know how many he managed to eat and we didn't have anything to induce vomiting at home... so to cut a long story short, we just came back from the vet.  He's so miserable right now, but the vet reckons he'll be fine. It turns out he didn't eat a lot and he didn't have the time to digest them since we brought him in right away. 

She said to keep an eye on him for any sign of sickness... well he had diarrhoea as soon as we got home. Should we be concerned or is it likely to be caused by what they gave him (cerenia and activated charcoal)?


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh poor you, what a naughty little fur baby. You must have been worried sick. Good job you took him to the vets quickly just in case. So happy he is ok. I'm sure the diarrhoea is just caused by what he's been given and maybe the stress of the situation. Give him a kiss from all of us, I'm sure this will soon be a distant memory.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I agree, stress and the meds probably will cause the funny tummy. You must have been worried sick! Glad that cheeky boy is doing okay now xx


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh no 'I hope he is ok. little rascal. At least you gt him to the vet asap and could help him straight away. 

Our shadow has a terrible sweet tooth and sniffs out anything sweet i.e chocolate and sweets anything it so hard to keep an eye on them isn't it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Camille, poor Rocky! So thankful he's OK!! I don't have any answers for you, but so glad all is on it's way back to normal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

so glad Rocky is OK. Next trip to the pharmacy grab a small bottle of peroxide. It induces vomiting very quickly. 

I had a chi baby grab a thyroid pill (the dog weighed only 2.5 lbs) and ate it very quickly. It had already desolved when she threw up. I took her to the emergency vet and they gave her something to stop the vomiting and to quiet her racing heart (220 beats a minute!!!) We waited 2-3 hours and finally her heart beat went down to 180 and they let her go.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! You're right it must have been the meds and stress, he's pretty much back to normal now. 



Shadow's Mammy's said:


> Our shadow has a terrible sweet tooth and sniffs out anything sweet i.e chocolate and sweets anything it so hard to keep an eye on them isn't it.


Oh yes, Rocky is a little terror when it comes to food! We're always so careful with this... but this time he managed to climb on the table while we were cooking. The amount they have the time to eat in just a few minutes of having our backs turned. :roll eyes: Thankfully Lilo didn't join him, she was just looking at him like she knew he was being a bad boy. lol



susan davis said:


> so glad Rocky is OK. Next trip to the pharmacy grab a small bottle of peroxide. It induces vomiting very quickly.
> 
> I had a chi baby grab a thyroid pill (the dog weighed only 2.5 lbs) and ate it very quickly. It had already desolved when she threw up. I took her to the emergency vet and they gave her something to stop the vomiting and to quiet her racing heart (220 beats a minute!!!) We waited 2-3 hours and finally her heart beat went down to 180 and they let her go.


Wow that must have been scary!! I knew about peroxide, but for some reasons they don't seem to sell it here. Some pharmacies have told me this is due to it being a bomb making ingredient... oh well.  I'll try to buy some online so I can be ready next time (but hopefully there won't be a next time!). 

While I'm SO glad Rocky's fine, I feel like this vet completely ripped us off and was trying to take more from us. We were so annoyed... Rocky also ate a few peanuts and she even tried to briefly pretend that peanuts were poisonous too in order to justify putting him on iv fluids for 48 hours and running some tests... even though he wasn't showing any signs of poisoning and had vomited everything (which turned out not to be enough raisins to cause problems). I'm the one who had to tell her that peanuts are fine! She went to look it up to confirm... I would have thought a vet would know this...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! What a sneaky boy! Raisins are so tasty, I do not blame the poor little guy, even though he does not realize they can be lethal to him. I have peroxide for this reason at home and thankfully I never had to use it. 

Generally Kalisee does not get into things. If I am home and she so happens to do something like find something appealing on the floor that she knows is not crumbs or food, she tattle-tales on herself and brings it to me or runs to show me...it is amazing. 

When we leave she never does anything but lay on her bed and wait(I think) so I have never found any unpleasant surprises. But you can never be too sure what they can get into. I had another dog many years ago who used to get into EVERYTHING. I would always find things he had done when I was not looking. He even ate a lightbulb once, when I was not home, and had to get gastroscopic surgery. That was a pretty penny at the vet, but not because of his abusing his "power over my worry and thinking I am naive" like yours with the peanuts... at the time my dog truly needed that surgery. 

It is dispicable that she pretended not to know something and played on your worry.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Oh my! What a sneaky boy! Raisins are so tasty, I do not blame the poor little guy, even though he does not realize they can be lethal to him. I have peroxide for this reason at home and thankfully I never had to use it.
> 
> Generally Kalisee does not get into things. If I am home and she so happens to do something like find something appealing on the floor that she knows is not crumbs or food, she tattle-tales on herself and brings it to me or runs to show me...it is amazing.
> 
> ...


Oh my god a light bulb!! That must have been scary and expensive! Rocky is always trying to get into everything too, but fortunately he only eats edible things (so far haha). He's a climbing expert too so he gets into all kinds of places you'd never think a chi could get! 

As for the vet, she is the worst money grabbing one I've ever seen... just shameful really. I will never go back there. And she didn't inform us about what she was doing until it was too late, when she handed us the bill (£200 just to induce vomiting).  It's so hard to find a good vet! I am ordering some peroxide online now to make sure I'm ready IF it ever happens again.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So thankful that Rocky is ok! I always freak out when the eat the wrong thing...no fun.


----------

